# Naughty NZ bunners!



## NZminilops (Jan 4, 2008)

A new blog for a new year .

I'll start off with a bit about me, for those that don't know me. My name is Michelle, I'm 25 years old and live in the wee country of New Zealand. If you don't know it, it's a sub-tropical set of islands next to Australia. I live in the north island.

I live here with my fella, Mathew. He's 25 as well. We have been together for 6 years, no plans to marry yet. We are joined by our cat Brewster and our two rabbits, Bailey and Sakura. Bailey is currently our only male pet.

I grew up further down the island in a town called Hastings. I love it down there and hope to go back again soon.

I'm short at 4'10", with brown hair and blue eyes. I almost typed blue hair and brown eyes just then ! I love computers, gaming, enjoy shows about exotic cars, and I go walking every morning at about 6am.

[line]

My love for bunnies started when I was 7. My grandma had a bunny, I don't remember what the bun looked like. I begged and begged and begged for a rabbit of my own. My mum finally caved in, 7 years later.

We went to the petstore and she said I had a limit of $150 to spend. I chose a rabbit hutch that was $100, and a book about rabbits that was $10. Then I went and looked at the buns. There was a huge selection! I picked out this small black and white girl. She was labled as a dwarf rabbit.

The hutch was so small that it fit in the backseat of the car :?, at the time I had no clue they needed lots of room. I named the rabbit 'Bunny Buns' or something like that. She just got called bunny anyway.

During the day she was in her hutch on our deck, and at night mum felt sorry for her and she was brought inside, hutch and all, into the living room. I loved her with all my heart. She was my first pet of my own, not a family pet, not my mums, not my brothers, but mine.

A year or so later we moved house. Bunny was allowed to run around the hallway of the new place, so during the day when I was at school I shut her in there with some newspaper to pee on and all her food and water dishes. We had this little glass and cane table thing in there, when I came home she would always be sitting on the bottom glass shelf. She was such a good girl. She never pee'd where she wasn't meant to and was so cuddly and sweet. We did everything together. I loved her so intensly. Every single day we sat together and cuddled and watched TV.

One day mum said Bunny was lonely, and she got me a guinea pig. I name him Punkey, as he looked like a little punk with his crest of hair. Bunny hated him! Myself and (my boyfriend at the time) Josh and his dad made Punkey his own hutch. It was better than Bunnys, but to short for a rabbit.

One night it was warm and clear, and I didn't cover Bunny's hutch over with a tarp, and a storm came. She escaped from it as she must have been getting wet. The next day I was so upset, I couldn't stop crying, and I printed off flyers and dropped them all around the streets. That evening the neighbours came over with a bundle in their arms... "Is this your rabbit?"...it was Bunny! The said they found her sleeping with their cat all cuddled up together.

Bunnys hutch was brought into the garage. She was placed in it, and though she seemed a bit slow, she was eating. Josh, said he thought she would be fine. I knew otherwise.

Towards the end of the next morning Bunny had her head tilted off to one side. I didn't know anything about wry neck. I thought maybe she had a sore ear. I had to really beg and beg and beg mum to let me take her to the vet. My grandma's husband took me in the end. "Bunny is very sick" they told me. "She probably wont live". I strained so hard not to cry then and there. They gave her some fluids and this pink stuff in a syringe for me to feed her at home.

Bunny, Rod and myself went back to my grandmas. I sat with Bunny on their couch, trying to cuddle her but she would shift away from me and looked hot and miserable. I was really distressed. I called Josh's mum for some confort as she was really nice and had bunnies before. She consoled me a bit, and told me to give her some water. Bunny drank gratefully. By this stage Bunnys breathing was snotty and laboured.

Rod drove me home and I had Bunny in a large cardboard box with the top open in my room. She was so sad . She still drank but refused food. I gave her the meds a couple of times. Then, the last time I gave them to her, she died. She took them then sort of started flipping out. I scooped her up and her body shook and flipped in my arms and she passed. That day, I drank a whole bottle of wine to drown my sorrows :shock:, I got really sick and it didn't help. I cried and cried so much that our cat got distressed and was wailing with me.

Later that afternoon Josh and I buried her.

I never got any pictures of Bunny , and as much as I love her, her face is faded from my memory. She was my first and truest heart bun. I miss you so much Bunny sweetheart.

[line]
Sorry to start my new blog with a sad story, but I have been really wanting to type that out.

Michelle


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your Bunny. I know it's so hard to lose a beloved pet. I still talk about some of the "heart" animals I had as a child. One was a little mouse - her name was Minnie and she was killed by a falling log in her cage. It broke my heart. I'll never forget her. There've been old dogs, and cats beyond counting - we always had 3 or 4 cats at least. Those special ones are so hard.. I believe they really are sent to us because we need them.

Sometime you should post some photos of where you live. I've heard about some of New Zealand, but I don't know a lot. If it's an island - do you have a lot of bad weather/Earth Quakes?

Bunny photos would be nice too! I also apologize if you don't want longwinded gabs in your blog...... Sometimes I just have alot to say !


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 5, 2008)

I love longwinded gabs! I'm a gabber . I know it takes effort to know what to say in blogs sometimes and I really appreciate you taking the time.

I'm not sure how to actually describe New Zealand. It's the same size as Japan, but with millions less people. I think about 4.5 mil? The weather is generally mild, doesn't get too hot or too cold but lots of areas have seasonal snow. We don't really get much bad weather where I live. Lots of rain and maybe one or two windy storms a year. The ski slopes and southern alps down south are really pretty.

Never had an earthquake up here, but has heaps down in Hastings.

It's a mountainous country for the most part, I haven't really seen many flat areas. Where I am, there are I think 40/50 volcanoes (most inactive). Lots of waterfalls, forests with ferns and palm type trees, lots of pine forests for milling. The south island is super beautiful (think Lord of the Rings, it was filmed there).

I'm in a suburb near the city so it's not that great here, we live in a pretty scummy area for the most part. We have lots of 'gangstas' around here, stuff like that, guys with noisy cars etc, people drinking and fighting, kids doing graffiti on walls with spray paint and all that crap. We get lots of American stuff on the TV so lots of influences there. We get all the popular US shows, plus Days of our Lives and all that crap .

Heres and long and tedious video I took in the backseat of the car from New Years when we were driving to visit Mat's brother. I warn you, it's boring and I'm in the back with holding camera . But if you get bored...I'm your gal! I warn you the musics a bit loud.

http://www.dailymotion.com/nzminilops/video/x3ydx7_trip-to-jasons_family

Here's a cute kitten with Mat, it has bright blue eyes that didn't show up though. It's his neice Sarina's kitten and it's really nasty :shock: but so cute.

http://www.dailymotion.com/nzminilops/video/x3wv8n_white-kitty_auto

Enough of me being boring :biggrin2:. Will get bunny pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Spring (Jan 5, 2008)

Awww  Poor Bunny! She sounded like such a fun girl, always hard to loose them in that kind of way though.

It's hard for me to picture New Zealand honestly :shock:! It sounds great! 

:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 5, 2008)

Aww thanks for posting Leanne! You'd have loved Bunny, she was so much like Poppy, very similar personality and kinda the same face/markings.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey in that car ride are you going in the wide (EXTREMLY wide) napier area? It just looks extremly like the road on our way to the bach.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice video of the car ride...love the scenery! 

And really neat to hear your accents, by the way (of the people in the car). 

Bunny sounds so wonderfully sweet...what a wonderful first bun to have. So you've been a bunny person pretty much for life? How wonderful! I wish I could say the same...I've just had them for about two years. I've always had my parents pets, until I was about 10, and we moved into a place that had kitties on the front porch. (I think I've told you about that before, right?)

Anyway, wonderful start to your blog! 

P.S. That kitty was SO CUTE...but you sure could tell she was a little terror! Hehe!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 5, 2008)

Aww Michelle - what a sad story.Bunny sounded wonderful though, such a little character!

I'm so jealous of you living in New Zealand - it seems like such a beautiful country! I think it would be the plane ride that would put me off though.:embarrassed:I'm determined to visit New Zealand one day though!:biggrin2:



Now...where are those bunny pictures?:big wink:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2008)

That reminded me of driving in Puerto Rico.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey PepnFluff, it was through the Karanagahake gorge about 10 minutes from Waihi. I think half of NZ looks pretty much the same though, from what I have seen so far. Excuse the music, wasn't my choice . In the car were myself, Mathew to the right and our friend James to the left.

Rosie, yep I guess I have been into rabbits for a long time now . I thank my grandma, if it wasn't for her I'm not sure I would have taken a liking to them or not. I didn't have any childhood friends with bunnies. Well that's not totally true, I did know one girl but she was the sister of a friend and I only saw her two white rabbits once.

I'm glad you guys liked my story, it did sound a bit sad, but Bunny gave me so much happiness that the sadness was well worth it, that's for sure!

Jess, I'm just warming the camera up . Today is grocery shopping and house cleaning day, where I go around everything with my cloth and bottle of orange scented household cleaner and pretend to be cleaning stuff . Really I spend half the time wiping the same thing over and over again and daydreaming . The buns and I will be sharing a salad later, I'll get a video or something. Lets see who can eat more, me or them!

Sakura is going in for another spay attempt at the end of next week, I wanted it done today while I was feeling brave but that vet is really good and all booked up for ages in the surgery department. I'm also taking Bailey in to investigate as to why he still had active swimmers :?.

Will most likely have something bunny related up in a few hours :biggrin2:.


----------



## Spring (Jan 5, 2008)

Good luck for Sakura! I didn't know that she was going in soon! She'll do great.. she's fearless . She'll stomp on and shove mud into any situation that comes at her! Silly Bailey and his swimmers!

:duel

I'll be waiting for pictures!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh I knowLeanne, i wasn't even sure myself, a bit scared to talk about it in case I jinxed it or something . Mat keeps offering to pay so I'm going to take him up on the offer before it expires .

I have a video uploading right now , I made it a bit long though :shock:. Only diehard Sakura fans need watch it .

Here is a preview pic, of her looking totally silly.


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG lmbo! That pic is priceless :biggrin2:


----------



## okiron (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll rarely if ever leave a comment, but just letting you know that I am stalking your blog :wave:


----------



## Spring (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG! I am in LOVE withthat girlLOL!!

:rofl:

I really need a shirt saying I :heartsSakura! \

Can't wait for the video! Pshhhttt! Someone not being a diehard Sakura fan? That'll be the day!

.. I would check their pulse if that ever happened!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 5, 2008)

My blog is being stalked, w00t! I feels special .


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think if it's possible Sakura is even _cuter _on video!:inlove:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Jess, she really is so adorable! At the moment, very moody though :?.

I have someone else rather pretty here who wants to say hello. My lovely cat Brewster . She says a big "prrrrooooww!" to you all. She's such an awesome cat, she's perfect with rabbits, never once has she gotten rough with them. I just love her to pieces .

:heartbeat: 

Sorry if the pics are a bit big, but she demanded large closeups :tongue


----------



## polly (Jan 9, 2008)

Sakura is so gorgeous and the spitting image of my Saffy. 

Maybe Saffy is her evil twin cause if that had been Saffy she would have eaten the cat and given me serious dirty looks for trying to video her


----------



## okiron (Jan 9, 2008)

Aww Brewster's so purdy! Can I have her?


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 9, 2008)

Sakura wishes she was half as pretty as Saffy! Saffy is stunning, so that's a real big compliment, thank you. They have got the same colouring, but I'm afraid Saffy is much more netherland than Sakura, poor Sakura, hehe! I don't care and she doesn't care though. Her twin sister is for sale here :shock:, I can tell you, that was tempting. Oh and yes, she is nice to cats, but mean to my hands .

Ever since I posted those pictures of Brewster, she's been going nuts! She's about a year and 3 months old, and she hasn't played like this since she was a kitten. She's litteraly bouncing off the walls, awww, silly girl.

No one can take my brew though :shock:, I'll karate chop your hands if you try :biggrin2:. 

I have another vid somewhere where a bunny of mine binkied right ONTO her, and she just "prrrps!" and rolls over, doesn't even mind. She's a neat cat. The only thing she does wrong is smelly poos , really, really smelly, I hate cat poo.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the new blog! Little Sakura is the cutest, and I love Bailey-more pics of him though please?

I also loved the road trip vid!

Brewster has the most pretty eyes!

Awsome pics.

This is too cute of Sakura! Haha! Love that mouth.







Need more soon, girly.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 12, 2008)

I love your story about Bunny. She sounds like such a special rabbit who was very much loved!

I spent about three weeks in New Zealand a number of years ago. I was on north island in a town called Whangerai (not sure I spelled that right). We did a driving tour of the entire island. It's absolutely beautiful. I'd love to go back someday.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 12, 2008)

>


We are just loving this pic! She looks like she's practicing her doorstop pose! LOL!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh that's awesome slavetoabunny! I love to hear about when people have come to NZ. I was in Whangarei just a few weeks ago, I'm a couple hours down from it on the North Island. Usually when people come here they arrive and leave from the Auckland airport, I'm about 10/15 minutes drive from there. Lots of new Zealand is very pretty, but I think only because our small population hasn't ruined everything yet.

BBB, yes, Sakura does look rather like a doorstop :shock:, I tell ya what, she'd freeze even wolves with that look in her eye . She was really cute yesterday. She was in the kitchen and I was secretly spying on her from a distance as she does silly things when she think no one is looking...anyways, have you guys ever seen a dancing poodle? Sakura was up on her back legs, and I swear, she was a dancing poodle! I burst out laughing and she dropped back down, spun around and gave me the most filthy look, thumped then ran off flicking her back feet at me.

Bailey has been pretty good too, he's got some sort of allergy or something that reacurs with his right eye and it's a bit icky right now though, poor dude. I have some pictures of him from a few days ago that I need to resise and upload . I've had his eyes looked at a couple of times and the vet is stumped, so we just lable it as allergies :?.


Thought I better mention my two new wee buns in my blog! Still not too sure if they are keepers or not, but, getting very attached to them very quickly . Their names are Onyx and Inca, they are mixed breed bunnies. For now I am labeling them both as female as I can see that Inca is, but not 100% sure on Onyx.

I'm a great believer that my bunnies need plenty of outdoor time on natural surfaces, so they are taken outside just as the other buns are. They spent their life until now outside on the grass anyway, as it was about the only source of food I saw when I got them :?, so they are ok, no one panic , they have been munching on grass for a few weeks already and their poops are perfect today, after being on the grass yesterday.


Onyx:































Inca:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 15, 2008)

*faints from cuteness overload*

:shock2::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 15, 2008)

"Whats up dude!"







"Where are you going, maaan?"







"Cat, isn't it obvious? I'm climbing up to the window!"








"Well good luck dude, it's pretty far away"


How many silly faces can one bun make in a few seconds? Why, very many, of course...


----------



## swanlake (Jan 15, 2008)

lol she looks disgusted in this pic!






ugh! what is that awful smell!!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh, this is so funny:laugh:! How did you do that, Photoshop?






Love Sakura, she's so cute, love all her silly faces.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 16, 2008)

> Oh that's awesome slavetoabunny! I love to hear about when people have come to NZ. I was in Whangarei just a few weeks ago, I'm a couple hours down from it on the North Island. Usually when people come here they arrive and leave from the Auckland airport, I'm about 10/15 minutes drive from there. Lots of new Zealand is very pretty, but I think only because our small population hasn't ruined everything yet.


When we arrived, we flew into Whangarei. Returning, we drove down to Auckland and spend two days there before flying out. The shopping was awesome! I love the fire opal set that my husband bought me there.

One of my favorite places was the Waipoua Kauri Forest - just stunning. Everything was beautiful there - I'd love to visit again.

My niece spent a year there after graduating from college. She was only supposed to go for two months - her parents finally had to fly over and drag her home.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 16, 2008)

You ALL, I mean, everyone on RO , must see these pics! Baby bunny awwwness x 1 billion . I'm so loving these two :hearts. I can't help but try and force everyone to look at them, I apologise in advance :whistling.

The first one is to show size.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW they're smaller than I thought they were! 

They are so adorable I think it's time to get my bunny-nap on...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey I adore them more so my Connor look alike. Though that means he looks like Chandies Nero.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks you two, they are very cute , thought quite un-tame.

Today Bailey helped me do some weeding on the patio area. His idea of helping was about 2 minutes of running back and forth and pooping everywhere, and then 30 minutes of sleeping .

Oh to be a lazy lop! Sorry if the pics are a bit dark, I took these very early in the morning.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 24, 2008)

Aww i really love Bailey....he's just so gorgeous...and just look at his sweet little mouth.....i love little bunny mouths.....hehe when my bunnies are eating which seems like all the time,i will lay on the floor and just watch their little mouth moving while they are eating...they're so cute,i'm sure they often think that i'm a bit strange lol

But Bailey is one handsome little bunny :inlove:

Cheryl


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 27, 2008)

Baileys so cute and well onyx and inca I should have known about them before i went up north but now i'm gona have to make another trip up and bunny nap them coz theyre so **** cute. I'm sure some cheap grab a seat will pop up soon and i'll be up quick smart MWAHAHA:zoro:lol.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 27, 2008)

Double Post...


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 27, 2008)

Michelle, your blog is wonderful. Sakura has just got the funniest facial expressions, and I could just pick Bailey up and snuggle him.

Inca and Onyx are little bundles of cute mischief, aren't they? Have you decided whether they are staying yet ? (I really think they should )

Jan


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 7, 2008)

LOl PepnFluff! If you come up here bring your buns so I can, um, babysit them for you for a while .

I do that too Cheryl! I love bunny mouths. I'm always watching them when they eat.

I'm not too sure about Onyx and Inca Jan, right now money is pretty tight, us humans are going buy on $30 a week for food and cleaning products and toilet paper etc, my first loyalties are with Sakura and Bailey. I wont make life any worse for them so they are my priority at the moment. But for now things are ok .

Ya know that lovely pretty cat up there? Well she caught a bird today! I managed to get the poor sparrow from her and put it outside in a box with some hay so it could calm down. It's gone now so I hope it's ok.

Once again i have pictures of Bailey. Sakura has been totally moody since spaying and I've been terrible with remembering to get pictures of anyone. But Bailey is my little camera hog star bunny, he likes having his picture taken I think .

First, just some of him posing. You can see Mat in the first one, he was talking to Bailey but walked away quickly when he saw I had the camera .























I think I have something up my nose!







Playing in the pen outside
































Whatcha eating ma?






Chaaaarge!







Tunnel'o'flops


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 7, 2008)

yes babysit *cough and never return them NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i couldnt live without my babies. Bailey is just too cuteflopped out in his little tunnel


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 7, 2008)

I love all the pics of Bailey and Sakura! They are all so great in the outdoors, so pretty. I think Bailey is getting more handsome on a daily basis. He's just adorable. I hope Sakura gets out of her mood soon.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 8, 2008)

Awww, lookit Bailey in his tunnel - too cute. But hey, look at those FEET. I love big feetsies .

Jan


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey pretty people!

Just a quick update, Onyx and Inca are now my grandmas rabbits . She took them on a trial basis a few weeks back and is totally in love with them! They have been seperated but living right next to eachother (about 2 inches apart) until they are desexed then they'll be rebonded. Irene, my gran, has always loved rabbits and she's the one who got me into them to begin with. I'm so happy that she took them as I can go and see them whenever I want to. Isn't that awesome?

Bailey and Sakura are doing well. Sakura is becoming more loving and friendly lately, thanks to Leanne (Spring) giving me some good ideas on how to get her to like me more, hehe! Thanks Leanne .

Bailey is always a love-bug, he's my cuddly awesome little guy. Between him and Sakura, I've really got the most perfect rabbits and I thank them every day for being there for me. I love my little furrballs so much.

Sakura says hello!







Feetsies


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats on Onyx and Inca getting rehomed - will we still get pictures?

Peg


----------



## trailsend (Feb 27, 2008)

Your bunnies are SO adorable! You take really great pictures! I just loved them


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 28, 2008)

Sure Peg, I'll rustle some up next time I go there.

Thank you trailsend, I love your pics too, and you avatar is gorgeous .


Not much is new, I've had a good week. Spent a day at the in laws place, that was alright I guess...about as alright as that sort of day can be . 

I'm hoping we get our car back soon, it's in for panel modification (replacing the rear quarter panels to wider ones, both for looks and fitting wider wheels - yeeaaahh, more rubber to burn!). Mat's work car broke down while we were getting the groceries so we are without a car. Lucky our mate James is lending us one, seeing as he has 3 cars, all the same car but different colours. Oh to be living with your parents and having lots of money!

We've begun looking at a house to buy, well I say we but I guess I mean Mat has seeing as he's the one with the money. Not looking too good so far, everything is way out of our price range even if I was working. Thinking to move eventually, hopefully to Australia or Canada depending on circumstances at the time.

I've also applied for a reception/computing course and waiting for my student loan to come through. It ios the Cerificate in Computing and Administration Level 3. I would have been going for level four but my maths wasn't up to scratch.

What else, hmm...it's getting to autumn so I'm doing knitting and sewing, I made myself a dress for next summer, it's cute! I've been playing a lot of computer games, not usually a computer game person but enjoying that. I make maps for Mat to play in Warcraft 3, so far they are just ok, not brilliant. I've also been heavily into exercise and gardening, and reading up on genetics in rabbit fur colours. I'm getting back into drawing also.

I think that's about it .


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 28, 2008)

Just because Inca and Onyx are now living with grandma doesn't mean you stop with the updates, ok?  We still need to hear about them whenever you go visit.

And I love your photos. That one of Sakura looks like she is smiling.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 28, 2008)

Come to Canada!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 29, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Come to Canada!



Nope, if she goes anywhere it'll be the US.

Okay, I love all the pics of both Bailey and Sakura, so how bout one pic with both? Er, and you too!:bow


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 29, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *trailsend wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Come to Canada!
> ...


TIMMAY!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 29, 2008)

Habladibiblogoh-Timmay!:biggrin2: I remember that show, haha.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 2, 2008)

Well sorry Crystal, I tried a bonding session today and it did NOT go well at all, so no pics of them together :?. Bailey managed to rip a cunk of Sakuras fur out, and all she wanted to do was hide under him, poor girl. First time he's ever been aggressive towards her .

I have some pics to share of all animals by themselves though , starting with...Bailey!

Heres my cute-ums, looking pouty. Isn't he cute? Considering he was the only 'ugly' non showable bun in his litter, I think he's just perfect. You know, I amost didn't have Bailey. In the pictures the breeder sent, he was buck #1, and I had meant to chose buck #3 but chose Bailey by mistake. Lucky I did :shock:! The other buck is called Racoon and he lives with a friend down south.

Anyway here's Bailey 







I felt his nose loooked a bit damp and was worried, so in swoops Mat to play doctor and check on him :







We also have the beautiful Sakura! She's turning into such a sweetheart. When she was a young rabbit she was very naughty and bitey, then she went nicer, then she was spayed and went mean after that. Now she's becoming a confident girl, confident that I'm a friend I mean. She's such a cool rabbit, althouh has a bit of a nervous disposition at times.












Her pearly whites :biggrin2:













And now for the most loving critter in the house, my shadow Brewster!























I hope everyone is having an awesome weekend, I know I am


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2008)

_*I'll use my pouty face and maybe she will forget I bited that other bunny's butt*_


----------



## Spring (Mar 2, 2008)

There are my three rascals!

:hearts:hearts:hearts

I love my bunnies and kitty... 

Tell them I said they better not only like each other, but love each other or I am going to come over there and teach them a lesson myself!


----------

